# Leeds 10k in July 2012



## Unicornz (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi guys I know it's still a long time away, but I'm wanting to run the Leeds 10k in 6 months to raise money for JDRF. Of course running is always more fun if you're not doing it alone, so I was wondering whether anybody else had been thinking about doing this as well? I've not booked my spot yet but will be doing soon and it would be great to have a buddy


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd love to Ilse, but it's in the wrong part of the country for me these days. Hope you can find a buddy! Are you looking for a fellow diabetic, or just someone to run with? Might be worth trying the Runner's World forum 

http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/forum/forum.asp?v=1


----------



## Copepod (Dec 21, 2011)

Also worth trying Parkrun (free 5km runs on Saturday mornings) - in Leeds there are runs at Hyde Park http://www.parkrun.org.uk/leeds/home and Roundhay Park http://www.parkrun.org.uk/roundhay/home
and asking people who run about the same time / speed as you.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 23, 2011)

Good luck uni with event !


----------



## macast (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't run.... but wishing you luck finding a buddy and hope you enjoy the event x


----------



## Unicornz (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! Started my training but I haven't found a running partner as of yet  the offer is still there should anyone still be interested!


----------



## rhall92380 (Jan 25, 2012)

Unicornz said:


> Thanks guys! Started my training but I haven't found a running partner as of yet  the offer is still there should anyone still be interested!



Hi Isle
Good luck! I live too far away to be a training partner but you could try a local running club. Many cater for beginners! What's the date of the run by the way?

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2012)

rhall92380 said:


> Hi Isle
> Good luck! I live too far away to be a training partner but you could try a local running club. Many cater for beginners! What's the date of the run by the way?
> 
> Richard



It's on the 8th July Richard, the day after the York Forum Meet  If I can make it to York this year I might take part myself! 

http://www.yorkshirecancerresearch....05bf747c6516&gclid=CLGG1PXm660CFUVTfAodWWwn3w


----------



## rhall92380 (Jan 25, 2012)

Northerner said:


> It's on the 8th July Richard, the day after the York Forum Meet  If I can make it to York this year I might take part myself!
> 
> http://www.yorkshirecancerresearch....05bf747c6516&gclid=CLGG1PXm660CFUVTfAodWWwn3w



That soulds a good plan. Hopefully I'll be able to make both too!

Richard


----------



## Unicornz (Jan 26, 2012)

Also, for the record, I'm not looking for a training buddy I'm looking for someone who is thinking of doing the 10k as well to run together on the day


----------

